# Flea and worm treatments?



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

We use frontline spot on to treat fleas on our dogs. We havent wormed them lately though as our vets said its only needed if they actually have worms.

My question is - How often should they be treated for fleas?
How often should they be treated for worms?
And should they be treated for both at the same time or after a certain time interval?

Any help, greatly appriciated x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

All dogs should be wormed at least 3 times a year,flea treatment lasts between 4-6 weeks


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Frontline protects against fleas for 8 weeks but only 4 weeks for ticks.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Sypher said:


> Frontline protects against fleas for 8 weeks but only 4 weeks for ticks.


It only protecs cats from fleas for 4 weeks though


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

I use stronghold,it treats both,frontline only worked for about 3 weeks on my dog,apparently dogs become immune to them after a while


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> I use stronghold,it treats both,frontline only worked for about 3 weeks on my dog,*apparently dogs become immune to them after a while*


Do you have the link to the study that supports this claim?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> I use stronghold,it treats both,frontline only worked for about 3 weeks on my dog,apparently dogs become immune to them after a while


Thats interesting i used to use ordinary frontline but this stopped working!! then i changed to combo,wonder if this is why they bring out different ones


----------



## julie 4 (Feb 27, 2009)

my vets told me they are phasing out frontline as so many people told them it didnt work,they now use stronghold.:001_huh:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sypher said:


> Do you have the link to the study that supports this claim?


nope,only telling you what my vet told me,
frontline stopped working on my dog,so i now use stronghold,which works fine.


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes i have also been told by my vet frontline is not as good as it used to be.

I have just ordered some stronghold


----------



## sophieblue (Mar 22, 2009)

Frontline should be applied every 6-8 weeks for dogs for prevention against fleas, every 4 weeks if you want protection against ticks. The only difference between ordinary frontline and the combo is that combo has an environment effect on the larvae in your house. It contains the same chemical fiprinol that affects the fleas biting the dog. There is little evidence to show that there is any resistance to frontline. Usually there are fleas in teh house meaning that the dog is constantly repopulated with fleas. Using combo for its environmental effect or a household flea spray will combat this. 

Fleas are the intermediate host for tapeworms so if your dog has fleas it will have worms.

Worming must be done every 3 months. All dogs have worms and they will slowly build up in the system. If your dog is a scavanger you should worm more frequently as the worms will build up quicker in his system.

Frontline and drontal can be given together as they contain different chemicals but some products will need to have a period of time between useage if they contain similar active ingrediants. Your vet will advise you accordingly.


----------



## sabbylou (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there,

Can a anyone tell me - is stronghold only avaialable from the vet?

Mine charges about £8 for worm & flea stronghold treatment - every month. I was wondering whether I could just buy it and use it myself - every penny counts!

Thanks


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Advocate does fleas and worms (apart from tapeworm), and is usually available from the vets, is about £20 for 3 pipettes.


----------

